# Relais mit SPS schalten



## vittel (30 November 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin neu was das Thema SPS angeht und kenne mich nicht so richtig aus. Die SPS soll Relais schalten die jeweils verschiedene Kanäle durchschalten, so eine Art "Multiplexer". Ich habe mich für eine Wago SPS 750-881 mit einer Ausgangskarte mit 8 digitalen Ausgängen entschieden( Wago 750-530). Es sollen Finder 49.52.7.024.0050 Relais mit Sockel und Freilaufdiode verwendet werden.
Kann ich die Relais direkt schalten oder muss ich auf irgendeine Sache speziell achten? Laut Datenblatt ziehen die Relais bei 24 V/DC einen Strom von ca. 22-29 mA je nach Ausführung und die Ausgänge der I/O-Klemme können ja pro Ausgang bis zu 0,5 A liefern. In meinen Augen müsste es funktionieren.


Viele Grüße

Michael


----------



## JesperMP (30 November 2018)

Du kannst ein 24V Relais direkt von ein 24V SPS Ausgang kobbeln.
Ein Freilaufdiode ist für kleine Relais nicht zwingend erforderlich.
Für ein Freilaufdiode spricht das es wird weniger Störspannungen, dagegen spricht das den Freilaufdiode verzögert den Ausschalten von den Relais.
Wie häufig müssen die Relais schalten ?


----------



## weißnix_ (30 November 2018)

Diese Kleinrelais kannst Du ohne bedenken und ohne Freilaufdiode an einen SPS-Ausgang anschließen. Die sind heute ganz gut geschützt.
Bei hoher Schaltrate (>5...10/Minute) wird dann die Freilaufdiode interessant. Bei noch höherer Schaltrate bzw. auch zur Verbesserung der Abschaltverzögerung würde ich dann zur Supressordiode mit ~35V Ventilspannung greifen.


----------



## Mobi (1 Dezember 2018)

Musst du ein anderes Potential schalten oder höhere Ströme, oder warum willst du Relais verwenden?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Dezember 2018)

Wenn Relais, Koppelschütze oder sonstige Induktivitäten direkt am SPS-Ausgang angeschlossen sind, also ohne mechanische Kontakte im Steuerpfad, so erübrigt sich ein Löschglied an der Spule. Die Induktionsspannung wird über die Schutzbeschaltung des Ausgangs abgebaut, zumindest bei elektronischen Ausgängen.


----------



## LynxLo (2 Dezember 2018)

Die Relais kannst du Problemlos mit dieser Karte direkt ansteuern, habe ich bereits mehrmals so ausgeführt (oder über WAGO Interface-Relais)


----------



## vittel (3 Dezember 2018)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, hat mir sehr geholfen. 
@Mobi: Ich soll ein Kalibriergerät bauen und es ist wichtig, dass die Leitungen galvanisch getrennt sind. Deswegen sollte ich keine Halbleiter benutzen, weil die Leckströme die Messungen leicht beeinflussen könnten.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## PN/DP (3 Dezember 2018)

vittel schrieb:


> Ich soll ein Kalibriergerät bauen


Spielt in der Meßschaltung auch der Kontaktwiderstand eine Rolle? Wie klein ist der zu schaltende Strom? Check mal ob Du da besser Relais mit vergoldeten Kontakten einsetzen solltest, z.B. 49.52.7.024.5050

Harald


----------



## vittel (3 Dezember 2018)

Ja, der Kontaktwiderstand und minimale Leistung spielt eine Rolle. 
Die Spannungsmessung, welche "stromlos" sein soll, da setzte ich Reedrelais ein. Die Finderrelais werden eine Last von bis zu 3 A schalten. Da müsste rein theoretisch die  Oxidschicht jetzt keine Probleme bereiten. Hoffentlich klappt alles, wie ich es mir gedacht habe . Vielleicht nehme ich sicherheitshalber doch welche mit vergoldeten Kontakten


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (3 Dezember 2018)

vittel schrieb:


> Ja, der Kontaktwiderstand und minimale Leistung spielt eine Rolle.
> Die Spannungsmessung, welche "stromlos" sein soll, da setzte ich Reedrelais ein...


Was genau soll denn kalibriert werden? Unter Umständen bietet sich eine Vierdrahtmessung an. Damit könnte man Kontakt- und Übergangswiderstände kompensieren.


----------



## vittel (3 Dezember 2018)

Bei einer Endstufe soll der Strom, die Spannung und die Temperatur kalibriert werden. 
Der Strom wird von der Endstufe als Stellgröße bereitgestellt und ich messe mit einem 8 1/2 DMM indirekt den Strom über einen Stromwandler oder Messshunt. Intern misst die Endstufe auch den Strom und die Werte werden verglichen. Für die Spannung läuft es so ähnlich ab, bis auf dass ich die Spannung direkt mit dem DMM messen kann und die Stellgröße von einer externen Spannungsquelle vorgegeben wird. 
Die Relais schalten die Signale durch, welche gerade gebraucht werden. Ich hoffe das reicht als kurze Erklärung.


----------

